# Cooking marijuana in a microwave



## John400HPS (Aug 9, 2009)

I have never done this before, but it would be great if anyone has some knowledge on the subject because i dont have an oven . So i was wondering if you can make THC edible foods in the microwave. I found on some other forums people had finely breakin up 1 gram MJ and mixed it in peanut butter and microwaved it for about 2 minutes with great results. The PB was laced with THC and could be eatin sttraight or used in PB+J or on crackers or whatever you please.
Has anyone here done this before?


----------



## John400HPS (Aug 9, 2009)

John400HPS said:


> I have never done this before, but it would be great if anyone has some knowledge on the subject because i dont have an oven . So i was wondering if you can make THC edible foods in the microwave. I found on some other forums people had finely breakin up 1 gram MJ and mixed it in peanut butter and microwaved it for about 2 minutes with great results. The PB was laced with THC and could be eatin sttraight or used in PB+J or on crackers or whatever you please.
> Has anyone here done this before?


Been doing some more research and it sounds like this is very plausible and i will be trying it tomm. Ill repost then. Leary biscuits seem to be the way to go. Simply place a piece of cheese on a cracker(or w.e) and sprinkle weed on the cheese. Pop it in the microwave for 2 minutes and your good to go


----------



## blue smoke (Aug 10, 2009)

hey, i would recommened making cannabutter or pot oil? cause using dry bud will burn, making pot tea is delicious! 

Use any type of tea, about 1/2 or 1gram and add 1 tablespoon of butter heat and stir omg it's delicous and u can use the pot about 3 times, i'm drinking some twinnings pot white tea right now and well... i keep forgetting where i am


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 10, 2009)

bad idea stay away from micowave


----------



## TokingToker (Aug 11, 2009)

my friend did this when he had some extra bud to experiment with. he used my coffee grinder and made the weed into powder. then he took the powder and added it to a jar of peanut butter. he put the jar in the microwave for 30 secs at a time, took it out, stirred it up, and repeated. after 4 or 5 minutes in the microwave we each made a pb and j and got totally baked... but it tasted pretty bad. im guessing that if you just got the kief out of the weed and stirred that in using the same 30 sec technique it would work the same without the bad taste.


----------



## jh90 (Aug 13, 2009)

John400HPS said:


> Been doing some more research and it sounds like this is very plausible and i will be trying it tomm. Ill repost then. Leary biscuits seem to be the way to go. Simply place a piece of cheese on a cracker(or w.e) and sprinkle weed on the cheese. Pop it in the microwave for 2 minutes and your good to go


I would think that the cheese would be pretty destroyed after being in the microwave for that long tho right?


----------



## Snipey2012 (Sep 1, 2009)

jh he prolly had a platter of those and the put that in the mic, if its just a single cracker it should be done within 15 secs, depending how thick of a cheese slice you use. (microwave wattage and results will vary.)


----------

